# Bird Band - Duck Band - Goose Band



## robert2 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have 2 geese in AZ neck bands White C88 & C51 where did they come from? I give up! cant find a site that will tell me!


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Was there not leg bands accompanying the neck collars? If so, those numbers you need to report to receive information.

1-800-327-BAND


----------



## Shack1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a mallard that was shot this season in Michigan it has a leg band with only 3 digits...it is not worn and there are no other markings. Can anyone help me in reporting this band?


----------



## zach_chittenden (Dec 30, 2009)

I would assume that the other numbers are worn off and its just hard to tell....if you send it to laurel md, sometimes they can etch the band and find the rest of the numbers or it could be a jack miner band with a worn off saying and a number or 2.....good luck


----------



## Mike3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Iam wondering if the leg band on the left or right determines the sex of a goose?


----------



## Ohio1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was given another number to call 301-497-5969


----------



## Ryan2 (May 10, 2010)

I shot my first duck, Dec. 10 and it was banded. What are the odds of that? plus, in the same day i shot my first buck and got a letter from the president. for real though, someone needs to figure out the odds of your first bird ever shot at being banded.


----------



## Beth_Ann_Schwarz (May 23, 2010)

I just saw a goose with a yellow neck band with TJ66 on it. She had a mate and 10 goslings. She was in the Mt. Olivet cemetery in Salt Lake City, UT. Where is she from?


----------



## Dillon_Anderson (Jul 9, 2010)

my name is dillon im 10 years old and iv been duckhunting since i was 8 and iv never got a band and iv alaways wanted one and my dream is when i get older i want my wole lanyard to be silver


----------



## William2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Life is like a flock of geese where ever they may go will take you to your next shot.


----------



## Bear_Minnick (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you give me a list of what color of band is used in each state I live at a lake and would like to know how far these geese come from. Thanks Bear


----------



## Erica1 (Oct 16, 2010)

I am looking to band our pet mallards and cannot find a place to buy the bands. Any ideas as to where I can get some?? I dont need them by the hundreds maybe a dozen but thats about all I need. Thanks


----------



## Richard_B. (Oct 18, 2010)

I have harvested numerous ducks and geese with bands, but today, I got my first Jack Miner band on a Mallard Drake. I never knew about Jack Miner, but it's a great story, and I feel honored to get my message from God!


----------



## shane1 (Oct 25, 2010)

i shout a goose with two band the first one right leg metal band on yhe left leg there was a yellow band with the letters UFO in black letterts can anyone tell me what this means


----------



## Duck_Boy_1996 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have shot one duck with a band in 2009 i was so exited im hopeing 2010 will be another year i will have a duck with a band..


----------



## Ron_Jaime (Dec 10, 2010)

I shot a triple on honkers last year. and wouldnt u know it the last one was banded. Now i want another one bad. what a obsession!


----------



## kyle_O (Dec 14, 2010)

my buddy and i jump shot a farm pond today i killed one duck and it was double banded with a 100reward on it


----------



## Dave_Ford (Dec 22, 2010)

I have shot two banded geese. Of the two, (1) of them was double banded. The second one was shot yesterday and I am waiting on the bird info to come in the mail. I have been waterfowling for 5 years. My son has shot one double banded goose. It was his first time waterfowl hunting. Its great!!!!


----------



## mark_lancaster (Jan 15, 2011)

I shot a brant today with my six year old daughter and it was double banded,she is the same age as my son was when i got my first band and it was in the same week.......


----------



## Donny_Hicks (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been hunting for 12 years and I have harvested 4 banded geese and 4 banded ducks. I harvested 2 banded ducks this year, but the best was on Dec.31 2003 I harvested a Aleutian cackling goose that had a neck band, an advise leg band, and a leg tarsus. A triple banded goose. It was banded on the island of Buldir in the Aleutian Ilands, Alaska.


----------



## austin1 (Feb 26, 2011)

i was at summer lake oregon when i got my first band it was on a gadwall then about three weeks later i found a dead banded wood duck under my tree that red tail hawk got ya so i have 2 banded ducks now


----------



## hunter7 (Sep 1, 2011)

My 1st two ducks where banded a mallard and a teal i didn't realize how lucky i was till years later. I'd say thats some luck right their


----------



## Tysen (Jun 9, 2011)

i was wondering if u can call in a banded goose if u havent harvested it i have two geese with bands at our local duck pond in battle mtn nv and i was wondering if it would help to report them as they have seemed to make there home there recently and dont seem on planning to go anywhere anytime soon becuause they have 6 little ones running around with them now any help would great thanks


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes you can.


----------



## Tysen (Jun 9, 2011)

cool how would i do it? just call in and tell them?


----------



## Lori_Hopkins (Oct 25, 2011)

My husband and i were goose hunting this weekend and he shot his first banded goose we called the number in and found it was banded in Nunavut it also had a small peircing through the web the lady at the gov office had no idea what it was has on it FF11 or FF14 can any one tell us what it is


----------



## Jason_Carrico (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey I shot a double banded Canadian goose yesterday. a normal avise band on one leg and a yellow band with nothing on the other leg. I was told it was banded in Utah. Wondering what the yellow band means. I am quessing that the lettering wore off. Pleas let me know what you all think. Thanks


----------



## Kris_Shaw (Dec 13, 2011)

I have searched high and low for over a year now trying to find someone who makes replicas of bands. I killed a drake mallard that was banded and got it mounted. I want one to go an my lanyard that is an exact match if anyone could steer me in any direction to make this happen it would be greatly appericated.


----------



## Dan2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I shot a double banded mallard drake today with a $100 reward band as well and would love to have a replica band made so I could have them on my lanyard with the originals being on the mount. If anyone knows where to get authentic looking replica bands made, any information would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Bill collector (Dec 25, 2014)

I just started duck hunting 2 weeks ago! I love it! Shot my 1st duck last week and 2 geese this week so far! What an obsession! Hopefully I can join the ranks of the "banded brothers" One day? Happy hunting to all!


----------



## rick1 (Jan 12, 2012)

been hunting for 5 years and finally killed my first banded bird. it was a drake mallard and it so happens he came in with a hen , it was just the 2 of them and now there going on the wall......


----------



## mrcolorz (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen a bird band with a rivit


----------



## Hayden1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi I am from Louisiana im 14 and have been duck hunting with my stepdad 4 years now and still havent killed a banded duck. My friend has killed alot of banded ducks and I still havent killed one! I am so anxious too kill one! I hope I kill one this season!


----------



## Saxon_Ross (Dec 2, 2013)

I shot a goose the other day and it had a ring like band with six blank squares on it anyone know what it is?


----------



## grant1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am 14 and have shot one white fronted goose and one red head bot were banded plus this last season i shot a banded pheasent


----------



## Patricia_Thacker (Jul 22, 2015)

I was at our local park in Chillicothe, OH which has a lake and there was a (goose) with a neck band that said, "6KOM" . Does anyone know what this means? I have a picture of it


----------

